# The Fighting Bluckys!



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm starting on my Blucky "skirmish" scene, and I need some ideas to pose my Bluckys. Do you use wire, rods, PVC, or...? I want to have them holding swords 'n' shields. I have a cool recording of a battle scene from a movie, using that and a strobe light should get me a good effect for the TOTS. HM


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool idea!

PVC works well. It's easy to cut and cheap. I've used it by cutting a hole through the bottom of the blucky pelvis and rib cage up through the skull. The pvc coming out the bottom of the blucky straight to the ground can be painted flat black. At night you won't notice it. You can insert a piece of rebar into the ground and then slip the pvc over it to stand straight up. Use pvc for the arms in the same way. Just use elbows to bend the arms, pelvis, skull, etc. I haven't done this but I'm sure you can use pvc straight through one leg to the ground and stake it there. 

You could animate it to move back and forth by using a wiper motor. It would look like it's lunging forward with a weapon. There is at least one thread (I think more) that discusses the mechanics. It's very easy. It's a cool effect if the legs bend while the blucky moves back and forth at the same time.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I used a PVC "skeleton" for my blucky. Fairly simple and easy but doesn't lend itself for reposing very well.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I use PVC on mine as well, but I tend to articulate the joints. If you heat and flatten the ends of the PVC at each joint of the blucky, then drill holes and connect together with screws you can easily change the poses. PVC is a little more expensive than other ways I guess but it is sturdy.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

There was a thread called Bride of Articulation if you are interested. it had posable body forms which some modified to work with bluckies. That is your best bet for posability. If you did pull off making a few of them, you should reposition them every day to confuse your neighbors and make it look like a really slow fight.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good idea Spiderclimber!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's how I do mine using the heavy wire from chain link fencing - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21864


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

Spiderclimber - it's a good thing I wasn't drinking anything when I read your post. Not only was it funny, but a good idea too. With my neighbors, and their opinion of Halloween, that would be sweet revenge in slow-mo
halstaff - thank you for the tute. I am checking out the "Bride" also for other options. The wire version does seem to fairly quick and easy. Hmmm...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

This system worked really well for me.....
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17073


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I used the "bride" method and it works great! It takes a bit of work but when your done they look great and offer endless possibilities.


----------



## Hallomarine (Jul 16, 2011)

beelce - great tute! And thank you. Did you ever do anything for the crotch area you cut out? Did you fill it with anything, or just use the dark to cover it? HM


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

We use the wire rod that comes with political/advertising yard signs. We thread them through the inside of the skeleton, with a good length extending past the feet to be shoved into the ground. The skellies with extensive costuming can sometimes be too heavy, and require a rebar stake behind them which I hide in the costuming.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Hallomarine....
I made 13 of the shadow tribe figures, and about half of them got their crotches paint with flat black plastic paint.
The others I just left white. In the end (and the darkness of the night) I could not tell the difference. So I would say that it is your personal preference. 
They work either way.


----------

